# Project Evil too "evil?"



## Arthur_Vandelay

I realise Project Evil has isn't "officially" affiliated with TTF, but it seems to have been banished to that circle of Hell commonly known as "404 Not Found." What gives?


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Posted at _Project Evil_:



dapence said:


> Something evil happened to Project Evil.
> It seems the database for PE suffered a meltdown and restoring it does not appear to be possible.
> 
> I know it's a pain to start from scratch, but this is a new site, doing so should not prove to be to difficult. Members will also need to register once again, but that shouldn't be to much of a problem either.
> 
> We're sorry for all this inconvenience. I know a lot of effort went into some of the posts that were lost, and we'll make sure the database won't be total lost again.



There you go.


----------



## Confusticated

Could this ever happen at TTF?!  I thought forums were backed up or something, I think I have _a lot_ more saving to do.


----------



## Thorondor_

Darn, I had 200+ posts there. Let's call it a chance to start all over again


----------



## Firawyn

will someone post a link when it's back online??


----------



## Ithrynluin

It has been back online a long time ago: http://projectevil.com/


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> I realise Project Evil has isn't "officially" affiliated with TTF, but it seems to have been banished to that circle of Hell commonly known as "404 Not Found." What gives?



I haven't been there in a long time — vitriolic tiradical monological harangues just don't do it for me as the basis of political "discussion." Even though it apparently is being resurrected after its meltdown, I won't be back...

Now I'm "The New Barley," all Sweetness and Light! 

Barley


----------



## Walter

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Now I'm "The New Barley," all Sweetness and Light!


How about a new nick then? Lucifer (or Phosphorus) maybe?  


Lucifer/Phosphorus is Latin resp. Greek and means the lightbearer. Originally, it seems, it was a reference to Venus, hence you might choose Eärendel as well...


----------



## Firawyn

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Now I'm "The New Barley," all Sweetness and Light!
> 
> Barley




Oh this, I've not to see.....(I'm sorry Barley, I can't resist. I told you you'd be back. I told you so!!!!)


----------



## Thorondor_

Well, just like the previous PE, this one has ground to a halt. Not enough evil subjects to drive our teeth into, apparently... perhaps an older proposal, to have people automatically logged in to PE when they log in to TTF will be re-taken into consideration. Otherwise, it's more or less a museum.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I haven't been there in a long time — vitriolic tiradical monological harangues just don't do it for me as the basis of political "discussion."



C'mon Barley: you were able to endure them in the old Forsaken Inn .


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Thorondor_ said:


> Well, just like the previous PE, this one has ground to a halt. Not enough evil subjects to drive our teeth into, apparently... perhaps an older proposal, to have people automatically logged in to PE when they log in to TTF will be re-taken into consideration. Otherwise, it's more or less a museum.



Evil subjects are a dime a dozen, it's just that there isn't a large enough base of registered users (30 to date) to sustain a vibrant forum. Hopefull that will change.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Walter said:


> How about a new nick then? Lucifer (or Phosphorus) maybe?



Actually I had a prior incarnation on TTF before metamophosing into "Barliman." But now Barley I am and Barley I shall remain!  



Arthur_Vandelay said:


> C'mon Barley: you were able to endure them in the old Forsaken Inn.



The Forsaken Inn didn't have lost causes like "dalem," _et al._



Barliman Butterbur said:


> Now I'm "The New Barley," all Sweetness and Light!
> 
> 
> 
> Firawyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this, I've not to see.....(I'm sorry Barley, I can't resist. I told you you'd be back. I told you so!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to that (now changed) signature of yours!
Click to expand...




Thorondor said:


> just like the previous PE, this one has ground to a halt...it's more or less a museum.



Excellent! Now the next step is to resurrect and reactivate the _Forsaken Inn,_ with all its old denizens and activities! As it is, TTF is missing fully 1/4 of its structure (the other 3/4 being the Tolkien-related discussion areas, the _zulässige_ _non_-Tolkien discussion areas, and the RPG area)!

Barley (And Firawyn: your Freudian slip/typo is correct: You've "not" to see... )


----------



## Uminya

Well discussions are only as good as you make them, I suppose. Try bringing more to the table than a quote (not that it's a terribly large problem on PE than it was in FI) and we can spark up a livlier discussion. Speaking of which, I made a proposal over there that might help things out...


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

I still favour Thorondor's suggestion. As I understand it, PE was created for those TTFers who wished to continue participating in the kinds of discussions deemed to "evil" for TTF, but which once found a home in the old Forsaken Inn. Initially, there was a link to PE on the TTF front page--a useful compromise for those, like Barley and myself (and others, I'm sure), who miss the old Inn--but this has since been removed. So PE remains, to all intents and purposes, "invisible" to all except those who wish to seek it out.

At its peak (about two years ago), the Forsaken Inn played host to a wide spectrum of views and some damn fine discussions--however heated. Easily the match of something like "The Councils of Manwe" at TheOneRing. Hopefully, if we don't get our Inn back, Project Evil can reach those heights--but it needs more people


----------



## e.Blackstar

Okay, so lets's do something about it. Everybody who's a member (and who wants to), put a PE link in your siggy.


----------



## Firawyn

Barliman Butterbur said:


> (And Firawyn: your Freudian slip/typo is correct: You've "not" to see... )




Oh brother. That would be a day for a typo. Barley, push comes to shove, I'm glad you're back. But I still told you so.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

The evil warlord General Error and his army of henchmen known only as "Debugs" have invaded the peace-loving domain of Project Evil, thus making it virtually impossible to post anything there. Who will save the good citizens of PE now?


----------



## Hammersmith

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> The evil warlord General Error and his army of henchmen known only as "Debugs" have invaded the peace-loving domain of Project Evil, thus making it virtually impossible to post anything there. Who will save the good citizens of PE now?


Good grief, that's just struck another forum I'm co admin of. And I had only just signed up to rejoin PE. Lack a day and skip a year! What shall we do?


----------



## Beorn

I let Dave know about it....he should be looking into it soon....


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Firawyn said:


> I'm glad you're back.



That's just what Frodo said to Gandalf! (In the movie, anway  )

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar

And that is what we RESOUNDINGLY say to you!  

(We need you on PE, Barley...please?)


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

e.Blackstar said:


> And that is what we RESOUNDINGLY say to you!
> 
> (We need you on PE, Barley...please?)



Will you protect me? 

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar

Anytime, my s-aged friend.


----------



## Firawyn

Yes! Barley! Come to PE!!! I think it's us that needs protecting!!!


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

General Error might have been defeated, but Subcommandate "Enter username and password for "Administration" at http://www.projectevil.com" is continuing to wage sporadic guerilla assaults from the hills . . .


----------



## Wolfshead

Almost 4 hours later and we still have a problem  



> Authorization Required
> 
> This server could not verify that you are authorized to access the document requested. Either you supplied the wrong credentials (e.g., bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to supply the credentials required.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Still doing it for me, too.


----------



## Wolfshead

I wonder... has DS caused the end of the world?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Wolfshead said:


> I wonder... has DS caused the end of the world?



I suspect not even DS has _that_ much power...  Most likely either something's actually gone wrong with the site, or they're installing the new upgrade as they said they would some time ago.

Barley


----------



## Wolfshead

Ah yes, Barley, you're probably right. Probably gonna lose our postcounts and more importantly our right-wing bashing threads


----------



## Thorondor_

Oh, another database meltdown? That would suck... just when I found a hot, hand-burning topic


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Wolfshead said:


> Ah yes, Barley, you're probably right. Probably gonna lose our postcounts and more importantly our right-wing bashing threads



Oh well. There's plenty more where they came from.


----------



## Talierin

It should be fixed now - WM says it's caused by a file in the wrong directory, which activates the admin area safety login thingy. If it does it again, just send WM a note, instead of waiting all day 

You may return to your regularly scheduled arguing


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Talierin said:


> It should be fixed now - WM says it's caused by a file in the wrong directory, which activates the admin area safety login thingy. If it does it again, just send WM a note, instead of waiting all day
> 
> You may return to your regularly scheduled arguing



Not DS — he was banned from the forum! I'd give a pint of 1420 to know what his friends there will say when they find out... 

Barley


----------



## Thorondor_

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Not DS — he was banned from the forum! I'd give a pint of 1420 to know what his friends there will say when they find out...
> 
> Barley


Banned? How?? I only read a not-so-well-worded warning.


----------



## Ithrynluin

*Admin note*

Let us keep the affairs of Project Evil confined _to_ Project Evil.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Re: Admin note*



Ithrynluin said:


> Let us keep the affairs of Project Evil confined _to_ Project Evil.



Then may I respectfully ask: What is the purpose of this thread?

Barley


----------



## Gothmog

This thread does not have any great purpose. It basically allows for information to be given to PE members on TTF about problems with the site that prevents anybody logging on there.


----------



## Talierin

PE is down while WM is configuring vBulletin - all our posts transferred to the new software, so we don't have to repost stuff. It should be back up and running on vB by the end of the week if not sooner.


----------



## Wolfshead

The board is up now - would posting be a bad idea?


----------



## Talierin

Oh, I think you can post, but it'll prolly be down sporadically as WM works on things


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

What I have to say in this post will probably get me banned from TTF as well:

The new software has been installed at PE. When I tried to log in, I received the following message:

*You have been banned for the following reason:
None

Date the ban will be lifted: Never*

And in all of this, I have received NOT ONE RESPONSE to the email that I sent to Mr. Pence requesting information, as I was led to believe I would get, from reading the ban alert. 

Now you know the kind of Powers That Be that we're dealing with here. It must be wonderful to hold absolute dominion over others... It would be interesting to know what, if any, kind of flap this raises at PE. One person referred to my banishment as a "night execution," and said it had a bad smell.

Farewell,

Barley 

(I'm saying Farewell to one and all _now,_ just in case I get kicked off TTF as well as punishment for whistleblowing)


----------



## Gothmog

In the first place the WM does not hold dominion over anybody other than himself. He does own PE and TTF plus other sites and therefore has dominion over the sites.

As for answering your email, it may be that he simply has not got round to it yet. If ther is a flap on PE it will be kept at PE. Therefore there is no need to continue this matter here.


----------



## David Pence

Butterbur, you know perfectly well why you were banned from PE. I'm not going to debate that decision with you, nor do I need to, so you can forget about it.

I'd advise you to not press your luck here, or you're TTF account will meet a similar fate.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

dapence said:


> Butterbur, you know perfectly well why you were banned from PE. I'm not going to debate that decision with you, nor do I need to, so you can forget about it.
> 
> I'd advise you to not press your luck here, or your TTF account will meet a similar fate.



I've had a chance to cool down and I apologize, offering no excuses for my behavior at PE. I take full responsibility for my own loss of temper in responding with such rancor to the "other person." 

I think you know my general nature from my posts here at TTF for going on three years now. But enough said. Thank you for still keeping my TTF account open.

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar

It could just be my server acting up, but I typed in the Project Evil URL and got a page from godaddy.com saying that the domain had expired on 5/18/06.

 Does anybody know anything about this? (not that we've been very active lately, but I don't want to die!)


----------



## Wolfshead

Ditto. Has the esteemed WM decided not to renew this particular domain? Hmm


----------



## Talierin

Hmmmmmmmmm yeah, I'll have to see what's going on with that.


----------



## Beorn

I just called Dave...he's renewing it now....


----------



## e.Blackstar

Is anybody else getting a 403 Forbidden?


----------



## Talierin

PE has been "retired" due to low usage and the fact that I don't have time for it


----------



## Ermundo

Just when I thought I was going to post, I get the message saying I'm not allowed to acess the forum. You know, it says:



*Forbidden:*


You do not have permission to access / on this server






Talierin, did you mean that the website was TOTALLY trashed or what?


----------



## Talierin

Yeah, it's not up anymore.


----------



## Firawyn

As in no longer living...as in shut down?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Now you have a tiny taste of what's like to be forever banned from there... 

Barley


----------



## Firawyn

Barley hun you did that to yourself.


----------



## Talierin

Umm, we unbanned you awhile ago, like, in january... oh well, PE is gone for good now


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Talierin said:


> Umm, we unbanned you awhile ago, like, in january... oh well, PE is gone for good now



Umm, no one ever told _me_ officially. And no one ever explained why I could never get back on the site despite my best efforts (I was told in private to "try again"). The _only_ response I _ever_ got was an automatic "YOU ARE BANNED FOREVER." After the third or fourth try I lost interest in it, plus, friends told me the place was in a 
terminal nosedive anyway.

And Firawyn, hun, I know that full well. They advertised themselves as "Project Evil," but my approach (I said what I thought _very_ loudly) was evidently too evil even for them...  

Barley


----------



## Uminya

Barliman Butterbur: Too Hot for Hell


----------



## e.Blackstar

*plays the Requiem Mass*

Well, all good things must come to an end, I guess.


----------



## Ermundo

Guess what, <removed by Ithrynluin>, project evil is back online...in blog form. Check it out  here .


----------



## Firawyn

dear GOD!




(how's it work?)


----------



## Wolfshead

So what's the banter with this blog thing then? I just thought I'd log on and see if anything had been posted recently and get involved in some political debates again and I see some weird thing instead. I guess that's what I get for doing other things over the summer instead...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Wolfshead said:


> So what's the banter with this blog thing then? I just thought I'd log on and see if anything had been posted recently and get involved in some political debates again and I see some weird thing instead. I guess that's what I get for doing other things over the summer instead...



I can't figure out how it works either. But then I'd probably just get banned again for saying the things that need saying THE WAY they need to be said!

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar

> But then I'd probably just get banned again for saying the things that need saying THE WAY they need to be said!



Oh, you do love your inflammatory remarks. *sits back with a bowl of popcorn*


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

e.Blackstar said:


> Oh, you do love your inflammatory remarks. *sits back with a bowl of popcorn*



That's a simple statement of fact. So far I haven't been able to figure out how to work the blog, so I guess I'll never know what would happen to me.

Barley


----------



## Wraithguard

Oh PE, what times it yielded. My political views have changed so over the past 6... 7... something months of my absence and now I have no where to vent them.


----------



## Gandalf White

Wraithguard said:


> Oh PE, what times it yielded. My political views have changed so over the past 6... 7... something months of my absence and now I have no where to vent them.



Create a blog.

Black and White don't exist Barley.


----------



## Wraithguard

Blogs are a tad droll, and I lack sufficient time to deal with them.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Gandalf White said:


> Black and White don't exist Barley.



Oh, they do. But there are hundreds of nuances of gray inbetween.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

In the meantime, how does one post a comment to the PE blog? I've tried every button and nothing seems to work. Maybe that's why no posts have been yet put up.

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin

It doesn't seem to me anyone other than Dave can edit the contents of that blog...

In the meantime, those looking to quench their thirst for political debates, why not give some of the more specialized political forums a try?

Here are a couple that are as lively and active as a beehive, plus I read them myself from time to time and both the participants and the topics they discuss are thought provoking and challenging, for the most part:

http://www.politicsforum.org/forum/

http://www.politicalcrossfire.com/forum/index.php

Enjoy!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Let's keep it in the family. How about Ermundo's BB? He's open to "forbidden" topics: 

http://www.tolkiengateway.proboards82.com/index.cgi

Barley


----------



## Ermundo

IF, and only IF, people are gonna behave. If not, than I'm removing the thing faster than you can say "NO!"


----------



## Wraithguard

Then I'll just have to say 'no' very slowely then.

As for Barley's 'keep it in the family' idea, that sounds okay to me. I tend to make far more enemies than friends on political forums.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ermundo said:


> IF, and only IF, people are gonna behave. If not, than I'm removing the thing faster than you can say "NO!"



Speaking of which: I have started three threads in Ermundo's BB: One on the Pope's remark which proved to be so incendiary, one on the nature of the Bush presidency, and a third on the existence of God as described in the world's holy books.

Strictly _entre nous_ Ermundo m'friend — You are _formerly_ Morgoththe1, not "formally"...  

Barley


----------



## Alcuin

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Strictly _entre nous_ Ermundo m'friend — You are _formerly_ Morgoththe1, not "formally"...


You don’t know that, Barley. He might be “_formally_ Morgoththe1.”


----------



## Ermundo

Na, I meant "_formerly". _Thanks for the reminder Barley. And you to Alcuin.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Alcuin said:


> You don’t know that, Barley. He might be “_formally_ Morgoththe1.”



Well of course being certain doesn't always mean being right, but I was willing to take the chance...

Barley


----------



## Wolfshead

Ithrynluin said:


> In the meantime, those looking to quench their thirst for political debates, why not give some of the more specialized political forums a try?


I know I'm thinking outside the box here, but how about a dedicated section on this forum for political and religious debate? It's a radical idea, yes, but has potential.

No? 

Anyway, I think I might check out this Ermundo's page and see what's happening there.


----------



## Wraithguard

Albeit the Floating Log is just... floating there, I highly doubt that's an option at this point, even with strict and specialized moderators that could be chained there to keep the peace. As for Ermundo, I think I'll pop over and see what havoc can be wrought.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Wolfshead said:


> I know I'm thinking outside the box here, but how about a dedicated section on this forum for political and religious debate? It's a radical idea, yes, but has potential.
> 
> No?
> 
> Anyway, I think I might check out this Ermundo's page and see what's happening there.



I'm for it. We used to have a great section for religion/politics/culture wars (personally I think the webmaster was pressured behind the scenes by "special interests"), but it got too explosive for him, so he banned it and started Project Evil. But even that got too evil for him and he shut it down. Now he's started a political blog, but every time I went there, there seemed no room for posting comments. And every time I went there, he had nothing up to comment _about._

I've been over to TTG, but no one seems willing to get into it much. Another problem is that we've lost at least four of our very best pol/rel posters. They were the ones that really made the joint jump with very high quality discussions.

Both religion and politics are at a rolling boil, at least in the US, and it's just a shame that there's no outlet here for discussing it in an unfettered way. America has never been in such a crisis as now. I say that the pol/rel/culture war section should be reactivated.

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin

No, these topics will never be returning to TTF, as the Webmaster has made it clear for the last time.

I'm also having a hard time understanding why you're reluctant to venture into forums that specialize in the very topics you are interested in. I do exactly that with my own areas of interest (other than JRRT) and believe me there's good fellowship and lively discussion to be found there as well.

I know it's much more pleasant to discuss pretty much _anything_ among familiar faces, but what's the use when there's hardly any interest at all (not to mention said topics being banned to begin with)?

So why not give the two political forums I linked to earlier a try, and see for yourselves that they are indeed excellent places to discuss politics, religion and the like, and yes, brilliant minds haunt those places as well, so you're bound to be in good company!


----------



## Beorn

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I'm for it. We used to have a great section for religion/politics/culture wars (personally I think the webmaster was pressured behind the scenes by "special interests"), but it got too explosive for him, so he banned it and started Project Evil. But even that got too evil for him and he shut it down.



The reason that religious/political discussions were banned was because we got reported posts every day of the week. We got antogonizing posts. We got taunting posts. There were veiled (thickly and thinly) attacks on people because of their views or their ability to defend them or their refusal to change their personal views. And then when we would tell people to calm down, it was always either "s/he attacked me first" or "I was only criticizing their position, not them." It was a complete waste of the moderators' time. That's why those topics were banned. There were no "special interests."


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ithrynluin said:


> I know it's much more pleasant to discuss pretty much _anything_ among familiar faces, but what's the use when there's hardly any interest at all (not to mention said topics being banned to begin with)?



As you said, it's familar faces.

Your argument that "there's no interest at all" reminds me of something that took place in Los Angeles many many years ago.

Up to the time of their installation, there were never before any wheelchair ramps on the corners of the blocks as there are virtually everywhere in the city today.

When a group representing the disabled first approached the L.A. Powers That Be who could give the go-ahead for this hoped-for project, their answer was, "No. What's the point of going to all the expense of putting in these ramps? You never see wheelchair people on the streets."

Well, the answer was that you don't see them _because there are no ramps for them._ Put in the ramps and you'll see them. And of course that's what happened. PS: not only do the ramps serve wheelchair people, but they also serve moms pushing strollers, people pulling shopping carts and pushing delivery carts, people who have trouble navigating curbs, and even kids on skateboards and bikes.

My point: you don't see any interest here (any more), because there's no place to have the discussions.  

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin

I find the analogy most unfitting. 

There are many places on the WWW where you could discuss these topics if you genuinely wanted to, it's just that you refuse to do it anywhere other than here. 

And I assure you, any such topics would garner little to no response here nowadays, as the whole place has slowed down considerably.


----------



## Wolfshead

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I'm for it. We used to have a great section for religion/politics/culture wars (personally I think the webmaster was pressured behind the scenes by "special interests"), but it got too explosive for him, so he banned it and started Project Evil. But even that got too evil for him and he shut it down. Now he's started a political blog, but every time I went there, there seemed no room for posting comments. And every time I went there, he had nothing up to comment _about._
> 
> I've been over to TTG, but no one seems willing to get into it much. Another problem is that we've lost at least four of our very best pol/rel posters. They were the ones that really made the joint jump with very high quality discussions.
> 
> Both religion and politics are at a rolling boil, at least in the US, and it's just a shame that there's no outlet here for discussing it in an unfettered way. America has never been in such a crisis as now. I say that the pol/rel/culture war section should be reactivated.
> 
> Barley


Can open, worms everywhere...


----------



## Ithrynluin

Wolfshead said:


> Can open, worms everywhere...



However, they don't seem to wiggle _at all_ anymore...


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Blogs vs. discussion boards. Hmmm. Both have their pros and cons. (Have I talked about this before? I can't remember.)

With a discussion board you have a "captive audience," so to speak; but limited scope to create your own "niche" (e.g. by link-rolls and so forth), and no control over template design or comment moderation. (Unless you're the webmaster, of course.)

Blogs allow you virtually free reign (although you can't edit the template in Wordpress), but you have to work hard, and wait a long time, to build an audience. And you have acquaint yourself with HTML tags, which are a little different from those used here.

In the case of Five Public Opinions, alas, the audience remains small, though loyal. 



> And I assure you, any such topics would garner little to no response here nowadays, as the whole place has slowed down considerably.



I think you're right. I departed from The Tolkien Forum soon after the political/religious fora did, but mainly because by that time I had probably "gotten over" Tolkien. (Sorry, guys.) But I do remember that the high-water mark of the political/religious discussions coincided with the period in which the films were in release, when (I imagine) patronage of the forums was at its peak.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> In the case of Five Public Opinions, alas, the audience remains small, though loyal.



Hey AV, my God! Mohammed has come to the mountain! Good to see you've come back to check in! (I can see why your audience remains small but loyal: When I click on your link, all I get is a blank page). Can you give an old man a helping hand?

Barley


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Hey AV, my God! Mohammed has come to the mountain! Good to see you've come back to check in! (I can see why your audience remains small but loyal: When I click on your link, all I get is a blank page). Can you give an old man a helping hand?
> 
> Barley



My blog, for reasons unknown, crashed today (i.e. the template was wiped clean). So I had to put it back together again. In the process of installing Haloscan, I'm afraid I lost your comment.

I am checking in, but I can't promise I'll be back for a while. You'll know where to find me.


----------



## Wolfshead

What's the craic with Project Evil these days then? It's reverted back to a forum rather than a blog, and it's free of all the stuff that was on the old board, with one registered member, a certain _dapence_.


----------



## Ingwë

I think WM started it and never had a time to finish it. It has all the sections, etc but it needs members  and one or two mods. 
Can someone tell me in a few words what happened to the old board?


----------



## Wolfshead

Ingwë said:


> I think WM started it and never had a time to finish it. It has all the sections, etc but it needs members  and one or two mods.
> Can someone tell me in a few words what happened to the old board?


I think it just kinda died a death, to be honest. I'm sure Barley can give a full account


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Wolfshead said:


> I think it just kinda died a death, to be honest. I'm sure Barley can give a full account



It will never die as long as you keep dragging ME into it... 

Barley


----------



## Gothmog

Wolfshead said:


> I think it just kinda died a death, to be honest. I'm sure Barley can give a full account



Barley is quite correct.

Also it does not help for anybody to try to rake up old troubles from another site here.


----------



## Wolfshead

Gothmog said:


> Also it does not help for anybody to try to rake up old troubles from another site here.


That was not my intention, I assure you. I was just having a bit of banter.

The forum is back online, with all the same sections as before, but minus the previous database. That seems odd because it became a blog after the original forum died. Are there any plans for this new forum?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Wolfshead said:


> The forum is back online, with all the same sections as before, but minus the previous database. That seems odd because it became a blog after the original forum died. Are there any plans for this new forum?



You can bet _*I*_ won't be there...

Barley


----------



## Ermundo

What's going on!? Practically _*everytime *_I visit Project Evil, I seem the same thing!! Only one member ((Guess who)), no flipping posts, and the same sections that still aren't com-ple-ted.

If there happens to be anyone out there who can answer my simple, 3 worded question, than please, do so. 



-Ermundo
Pronounced: AIR-moon-DOUGH


----------

